# not + adjective + enough to + infinitive



## donbill

En inglés podemos formar oraciones como las siguientes:

a1. _He's not intelligent enough to write such a book._
b1. _She's not strong enough to help her mother with household chores.
_
¿Las expresaríamos así en español? ¿Hay otra manera de expresarlas?

a2. _No es lo suficientemente inteligente como para escribir tal libro._
b2. _Ella no es lo suficientemente fuerte como para ayudar a su madre con los quehaceres domésticos._

Gracias


----------



## extraovertido2

Es una traducción muy correcta, podría haber otras formas pero sin duda tu traducción para decir esa frase es la más común y la más utilizada por no decir ques casi la única que se utiliza


----------



## katlpablo

Creo que estrictamente son correctas las dos traducciones.

En la primera me suena mejor:
a2. _No es lo suficientemente inteligente como para escribir un libro como ese._


----------



## donbill

extraovertido2,

Muchísimas gracias por la respuesta.

Un saludo muy cordial desde Yanquilandia


----------



## donbill

katipablo,

Gracias por la sugerencia.

Saludos


----------



## extraovertido2

De nada ¡para eso estamos! 
un saludo desde madrid


----------



## jasminasul

Muy bonito tu español. 
Estoy de acuerdo en que "tal libro" no es muy común.
También puedes decir "no es lo bastante inteligente/fuerte/alto..."


----------



## donbill

jasminasul said:


> Muy bonito tu español.
> Estoy de acuerdo en que "tal libro" no es muy común.
> También puedes decir "no es lo bastante inteligente/fuerte/alto..."



Gracias, jasminasul. ¡Pura vida!


----------



## inib

To all participantso you find "semejante libro" a better or worse option than "tal libro"? My impression is that it sounds good, but suggests that there is something very special/unusual about the book. Do you agree?


----------



## LoganLockwood

> To all participantso you find "semejante libro" a better or worse option than "tal libro"? My impression is that it sounds good, but suggests that there is something very special/unusual about the book. Do you agree?



Well, it's different.

_No es lo suficientemente inteligente como para escribir *tal* libro.
__No es lo suficientemente inteligente como para escribir *semejante* libro._

"Tal libro" and "Semejante libro" tells me that the book is already started by the time the other person says that the author is not intelligent enough to write *the* book.

--
_No es lo suficientemente inteligente como para escribir un libro como ese.

_Now, this could refer to the book (suggesting me that the book is already started to be written). OR could refer to ANOTHER book, which is the reference the author wants to follow. For example:

_¡¿UN DICCIONARIO?! No eres lo suficientemente inteligente como para escribir un libro como ese.
_
In this case, "tal libro" or "semejante libro" won't fit (because it's actually referring to ANOTHER book; other than the one that will be written).


----------



## inib

Thanks Logan. I can see what you mean. In Donbill's original sentence in English, it says _such a book_, rather than _a book like that_. Would you make the same distinction in English?


----------



## donbill

Hola inib!

Your question is an interesting spin-off from my original post. Logan's comments present some good points to consider.

I posted the original question about the construction _*not + adjective + como para + infinitive*_ because it's really problematic for English speakers. Most, even advanced speakers, would say _"*No es bastante inteligente para escribir un libro como ese,"_ which I don't think is acceptable. I wanted to see if there were options that had not occurred to me.

One of the best things about the forum is that you almost always get a few "extras" with every post.

Saludos y gracias


----------



## Lurrezko

jasminasul said:


> Muy bonito tu español.
> Estoy de acuerdo en que "tal libro" no es muy común.
> También puedes decir "no es lo bastante inteligente/fuerte/alto..."



Así lo diría yo. La construcción_ lo suficientemente inteligente_ es correctísima, pero es más farragosa, en mi opinión.



inib said:


> To all participantso you find "semejante libro" a better or worse option than "tal libro"? My impression is that it sounds good, but suggests that there is something very special/unusual about the book. Do you agree?



Sí, estoy de acuerdo. *Semejante* tiene un sentido ponderativo que no tiene *tal*. 

Saludos


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Otra posibilidad, muy coloquial, para la a2., es "No le da la cabeza para escribir semejante/ese libro". Ignoro si es válida fuera de mi región, pero imagino que sí. Una para la b2., sin adverbio en -mente, tan largos ellos: "No tiene fuerza suficiente para ayudar a su madre".
Saludos


----------



## donbill

Lurrezko said:


> Así lo diría yo. La construcción_ lo suficientemente inteligente_ es correctísima, pero es más farragosa, en mi opinión.
> 
> 
> Saludos



Pues, distinguido y respetado forero, ¿qué dirías tú para expresar la misma idea? ¡Eliminemos lo farragoso de mi oración! Una oración, huelga decir, en cuya elaboración sudé la gota gorda y en cuya expresión puse todo el talento retórico que tenía a mi disposición. ¡Ayúdame!

Saludos


----------



## Lurrezko

donbill said:


> Pues, distinguido y respetado forero, ¿qué dirías tú para expresar la misma idea? ¡Eliminemos lo farragoso de mi oración! Una oración, huelga decir, en cuya elaboración sudé la gota gorda y en cuya expresión puse todo el talento retórico que tenía a mi disposición. ¡Ayúdame!
> 
> Saludos



Tu traducción es perfecta y tu talento retórico es de todos conocido, amigo Donbill. Sólo digo que estos adverbios acabados en -mente son algo aparatosos, en su lugar se puede usar _bastante_, como propone jasminasul, o bien un sustantivo, como indica Adolfo. Pero, en último término, es cuestión de gustos:

_No es lo bastante fuerte como para ayudar...
No tiene fuerza suficiente como para ayudar...

_Saludos


----------



## donbill

Lurrezko said:


> Tu traducción es perfecta y tu talento retórico es de todos conocido, amigo Donbill. Sólo digo que estos adverbios acabados en -mente son algo aparatosos, en su lugar se puede usar _bastante_, como propone jasminasul, o bien un sustantivo, como indica Adolfo. Pero, en último término, es cuestión de gustos:
> 
> _No es lo bastante fuerte como para ayudar...
> No tiene fuerza suficiente como para ayudar...
> 
> _Saludos



Lamento profunda, sincera y humildemente haber usado en exceso esos adverbios. Y gracias por haber respondido tan rapidamente.

Pero, en serio, la construcción bajo consideración es muy difícil para el angloparlante. La palabra _'como'_ nos parece innecesaria, pero es completamente necesaria en la oración en español, ¿no?


----------



## Lurrezko

donbill said:


> Lamento profunda, sincera y humildemente haber usado en exceso esos adverbios. Y gracias por haber respondido tan rapidamente.
> 
> Pero, en serio, la construcción bajo consideración es muy difícil para el angloparlante. La palabra _'como'_ nos parece innecesaria, pero es completamente necesaria en la oración en español, ¿no?



No. Tenéis razón, en los dos ejemplos de arriba ese *como* es innecesario, pero suena bien. Esto es lo que dice el DPD:
_
*f) *Seguido de la preposición para + infinitivo, o de para que + verbo en subjuntivo, introduce la consecuencia posible o esperable de lo expresado con anterioridad: «Se sabía [...] con el encanto suficiente como para embelesar a Joaquín» (Elizondo Setenta [Méx. 1987]); «Era un local lo bastante amplio como para que pudieran entrenar allí dos docenas de boxeadores» (Memba Homenaje [Esp. 1989]). La mayor parte de las veces tiene simplemente valor ponderativo y puede suprimirse sin que cambie el sentido del enunciado._


----------



## inib

Let's see if I haven't missed anything now, (because I did on my first reading of some of the posts). In the sentences Donbill proposes, we can use "_bastante_" or "_suficientemente_", but either of them must be preceded by* lo*. The *como* is not absolutely necessary, but is commonly used. Can anyone be more precise about the DPD's statement that _"la mayor parte de las veces...puede suprimirse_"?


----------



## donbill

inib said:


> Let's see if I haven't missed anything now, (because I did on my first reading of some of the posts). In the sentences Donbill proposes, we can use "_bastante_" or "_suficientemente_", but either of them must be preceded by* lo*. The *como* is not absolutely necessary, but is commonly used. Can anyone be more precise about the DPD's statement that _"la mayor parte de las veces...puede suprimirse_"?



A very good question, inib! Those are precisely the two points that we angloparlantes need to have clarified for us.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Interesting, very interesting indeed. In declarative sentences, I cannot think of a single example as an exception, but in exclamatory sentences introduced by “como”, as in “¡_Como para poder pensar con este ruido!”,_ you cannot leave it out of the sentence without losing the essence of the exclamation. This is at least one case of “como + para + infinitivo” in which “como” cannot be omitted. Don’t you people think that something similar happens in English?

Como + para + infinitivo

e1. Aquí hay demasiado ruido para poder pensar con claridad.
e2. Aquí hay demasiado ruido como para poder pensar con claridad.

i1.Here is too noisy to allow me to think clearly.
i2. Here is too noisy as to allow me to think clearly.


----------



## Lurrezko

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Interesting, very interesting indeed. In declarative sentences, I cannot think of a single example as an exception, but in exclamatory sentences introduced by “como”, as in “¡_Como para poder pensar con este ruido!”,_ you cannot leave it out of the sentence without losing the essence of the exclamation.



Un ejemplo magnífico, Adolfo.

Saludos


----------



## donbill

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Interesting, very interesting indeed. In declarative sentences, I cannot think of a single example as an exception, but in exclamatory sentences introduced by “como”, as in “¡_Como para poder pensar con este ruido!”,_ you cannot leave it out of the sentence without losing the essence of the exclamation. This is at least one case of “como + para + infinitivo” in which “como” cannot be omitted. Don’t you people think that something similar happens in English?
> 
> Como + para + infinitivo
> 
> e1. Aquí hay demasiado ruido para poder pensar con claridad.
> e2. Aquí hay demasiado ruido como para poder pensar con claridad.
> 
> i1.Here is too noisy to allow me to think clearly.
> i2. Here is too noisy as to allow me to think clearly.




Thanks for the comments, Adolfo. I have some more questions, but they must wait for now.

I would not say 'i2', but other English-speakers might. Wait for their comments.

Un saludo


----------



## katlpablo

that much





donbill said:


> a1. _He's not intelligent enough to write such a book._
> b1. _She's not strong enough to help her mother with household chores.
> _
> ¿Las expresaríamos así en español? ¿Hay otra manera de expresarlas?
> 
> a2. _No es lo suficientemente inteligente como para escribir tal libro._
> b2. _Ella no es lo suficientemente fuerte como para ayudar a su madre con los quehaceres domésticos._


I may be wrong, but I don't think the case in English is that much different from the Spanish. The equivalent English meaning of "*como*" *para*, —"*as*"* to*—, is left out in *a1* and *b1*, but if it was included in wouldn't be wrong (I think).


a1. _He's not intelligent enough__ [*as*]__ *to* write such a book._
a2. _No es lo suficientemente inteligente [*como*] *para* escribir tal libro._

b1. _She's not strong enough [*as*] *to* help her mother with household chores.
_b2. _Ella no es lo suficientemente fuerte [*como*] *para* ayudar a su madre con los quehaceres domésticos._


*Como* refers to *suficientemente* fuerte/inteligente; whether the subject is capable enough [*as*] *to* do the required work. It's not that the subject isn't strong/inteligent, its whether if its capabilities are enough so that he/she can complete the expected task.


Hope I'm making sense!


----------



## inib

I'm afraid I wouldn't use "as" in Adolfo's e.2 or in Katlpablo's a1 or b1. Maybe it's just me,  maybe it's regional, or maybe I just haven't been paying attention, but I'm not aware of even having heard sentences like this.


----------



## donbill

inib said:


> I'm afraid I wouldn't use "as" in Adolfo's e.2 or in Katlpablo's a1 or b1. Maybe it's just me,  maybe it's regional, or maybe I just haven't been paying attention, but I'm not aware of even having heard sentences like this.



I agree with you, inib. I'm still waiting for someone to answer the questions you posed in #19. I need to read katipablo's post again.

I'm going to send a PM to some more nativos to encourage them to comment.(Lurrezko, are you still out there?)

Saludos


----------



## inib

donbill said:


> I agree with you, inib. I'm still waiting for someone to answer the questions you posed in #19. I need to read katipablo's post again.
> 
> I'm going to send a PM to some more nativos to encourage them to comment.(Lurrezko, are you still out there?)
> 
> Saludos


Well, either your PM's haven't worked, or the nativos have answered you privately. If it's the second case, will you share their knowledge with me, please?


----------



## donbill

inib said:


> Well, either your PM's haven't worked, or the nativos have answered you privately. If it's the second case, will you share their knowledge with me, please?



Actually Lurrezko sent a PM for us, and it hasn't worked! I'll be sure to share the results if they're not posted for everyone. Do you have a reaction to katlpablo's post?

Saludos


----------



## katlpablo

inib said:


> I'm afraid I wouldn't use "as" in Adolfo's e.2 or in Katlpablo's a1 or b1. Maybe it's just me,  maybe it's regional, or maybe I just haven't been paying attention, but I'm not aware of even having heard sentences like this.


My intention is to try to suggest how the Spanish construction is similar to an English one. The "as" would not be used in praxis.

The problem with my idea is that the expression "*as to*" may not be correct in the context of the sentence. I think maybe it is.

thefreedictionary.com has two definitions for "*as to*" but I don't have enough English knowledge to be sure they do apply. Here are the two definitions:

*as to*_
prep._*
1. * With regard to: _We are puzzled as to how it happened._
*2. * According to: _candidates who were chosen as to ability._



> a1. _He's not intelligent enough__ [*as*]__ *to* write such a book._
> a2. _No es lo suficientemente inteligente [*como*] *para* escribir tal libro._
> 
> b1. _She's not strong enough [*as*] *to* help her mother with household chores.
> _b2. _Ella no es lo suficientemente fuerte [*como*] *para* ayudar a su madre con los quehaceres domésticos._


----------



## inib

donbill said:


> Actually Lurrezko sent a PM for us, and it hasn't worked! I'll be sure to share the results if they're not posted for everyone. Do you have a reaction to katlpablo's post?
> 
> Saludos


In spite of Katlpablo's second explanation, I'm afraid that I still can't see the comparison because I just wouldn't use "as" there. Sorry not to support you, Katlpablo!.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Par mí el problema está en el uso en inglés de la _locución prepositiva_ *as to*, que en español se traduce por otra locución prepositiva *por lo que respecta a*. Es una locución prepositiva que adverbializa sintagmas nominales que pasan así a indicar circunstancias de la acción, es decir, complementos circunstanciales.
Como _conjunción compuesta_ se usa con valor final *so as (not) to*, traducible por *con objeto de (no), *o* para (no).
*Creo que aquí está el _quid_ de la cuestión, pero tendrían que pronunciarse los expertos en gramática inglesa.
Otros dos problemas, ya con respecto a las frases en español, son: por un lado el carácter estilístico de las elección de *como para* o *para* simplemente, y el uso de los adverbios en -*mente* y su excesivo cuerpo fónico. 
Con respecto al primer punto, no creo que sea sólo estilística la elección ya que como para expresa que lo antes hablado merece o justifica lo que se dice a continuación, preciso valor que no tiene la subjunción final *para*. Los ejemplos que da Mª Moliner son claros: "Fué una contestación como para mandarlo a paseo. Tengo un catarro como para meterme en la cama. Me ha hecho una jugada como para no mirarle más a la cara".
En ninguno de estos caso *como para* es substituíble por *para* sin  que se resienta la expresión. Por tanto, debemos decir que esta particular conjunción compuesta, en el caso muy especial en que se usa, no es para nada idéntica al simple *para*.
En cuanto a los *adverbios en -mente*, cuantos menos mejor. Mucho mejor es usar cualquier otro adverbio de modo, o incluso una subordinada. Si no hay más remedio que usarlos, cuantos menos mejor, y lo más distanciados entre sí cuanto sea posible. 
No sé si he venido a complicar el tema o sirve como ayuda para resolverlo.
Todo sea dicho las frases en español de la pregunta primera son correctas y hasta elegantes, al menos para mi gusto (además de ser un enamorado de tal que uso con profusión cuando escribo). Lo que ya no tengo por seguro es que las grases en inglés que les sirven de base sean correctas en inglés.
P.S.: _*Enough… for *_(no_* to*_)_* +  infinitivo *_> *bastante… (como) para + infinitivo. Enough *cuando modifica a un adjetivo, en inglés se pospone, en español se antepone*.*


----------



## donbill

XiaoRoel said:


> Par mí el problema está en el uso en inglés de la _locución prepositiva_ *as to*, que en español se traduce por otra locución prepositiva *por lo que respecta a*. Es una locución prepositiva que adverbializa sintagmas nominales que pasan así a indicar circunstancias de la acción, es decir, complementos circunstanciales.
> Como _conjunción compuesta_ se usa con valor final *so as (not) to*, traducible por *con objeto de (no), *o* para (no).
> *Creo que aquí está el _quid_ de la cuestión, pero tendrían que pronunciarse los expertos en gramática inglesa.
> Otros dos problemas, ya con respecto a las frases en español, son: por un lado el carácter estilístico de las elección de *como para* o *para* simplemente, y el uso de los adverbios en -*mente* y su excesivo cuerpo fónico.
> Con respecto al primer punto, no creo que sea sólo estilística la elección ya que como para expresa que lo antes hablado merece o justifica lo que se dice a continuación, preciso valor que no tiene la subjunción final *para*. Los ejemplos que da Mª Moliner son claros: "Fué una contestación como para mandarlo a paseo. Tengo un catarro como para meterme en la cama. Me ha hecho una jugada como para no mirarle más a la cara".
> En ninguno de estos caso *como para* es substituíble por *para* sin  que se resienta la expresión. Por tanto, debemos decir que esta particular conjunción compuesta, en el caso muy especial en que se usa, no es para nada idéntica al simple *para*.
> En cuanto a los *adverbios en -mente*, cuantos menos mejor. Mucho mejor es usar cualquier otro adverbio de modo, o incluso una subordinada. Si no hay más remedio que usarlos, cuantos menos mejor, y lo más distanciados entre sí cuanto sea posible.
> No sé si he venido a complicar el tema o sirve como ayuda para resolverlo.
> Todo sea dicho las frases en español de la pregunta primera son correctas y hasta elegantes, al menos para mi gusto (además de ser un enamorado de tal que uso con profusión cuando escribo). Lo que ya no tengo por seguro es que las grases en inglés que les sirven de base sean correctas en inglés.
> P.S.: _*Enough… for *_(no_* to*_)_* +  infinitivo *_> *bastante… (como) para + infinitivo. Enough *cuando modifica a un adjetivo, en inglés se pospone, en español se antepone*.*



Muchísimas gracias, XiaoRoel,

Nos has dado precisamente lo que esperábamos de ti: una respuesta completa e informativa. Me temo que la construcción seguirá siendo problemática para mí porque con la presencia de *'como',* o con su ausencia, expresa matices (tales como los que se ven en los ejemplos de María Moliner) que se me escapan y que se me escaparán hasta la tumba.

En cuanto a las oraciones en inglés, yo también tengo algunas dudas. Son normales y conversacionales, y creo que cualquier angloparlante las usaría sin pensar. Sin embargo, me pregunto si hay una manera 'más correcta' o, tal vez, más lógica de expresarlas. He pensado en ponerlas en el foro 'Solo Inglés' para ver si los expertos tienen opiniones al respecto.

Saludos


----------



## XiaoRoel

Fué un placer. A ver que dictaminan los purisstas del inglés. Estoy muy interesado en sus respuestas.


----------



## Lurrezko

Aprovechando que tenemos por aquí a Xiao, seguro que será tan amable de orientarnos en este uso de *lo*. A mis oídos, ese *lo* tiene un sentido comparativo en sí mismo, es decir, connota una comparación aunque sea implícita:
_
- ¿Has puesto a hervir las patatas?
- No, el agua no está *lo* bastante caliente.

_Ese_ como para ponerlas a hervir _está sugerido por el uso de *lo*, a mi entender. Lo que no sé es si su inclusión es obligada en este caso o en el caso que nos ocupa, cuando el segundo término de la comparación está explícito.

Saludos


----------



## XiaoRoel

Ese lo es un morfema que substantiva adjetivos o construcciones adjetiva, con el masculino singular forma substantivos abstractos, _*lo* teórico, *lo* científico_, muchas veces valorativos _*lo* mejor, *lo* peor_, etc., sintagmas adjetivales como este caso que tratamos _*lo* bastante caliente_, CN como _está en *lo *de Juan_, otras veces oraciones adjetivas como _*lo* que queremos ya lo_ _sabéis_.
En la oración que propones es agua está lo bastante caliente, al usar una estructura substantiva como predicativo del sujeto, la intención comunicativa es la de dar la predicación como un hecho más seguro que la mera opinión, si usas el sintagma adjetivo tal cual, sin el morfema *lo*, queda todo en el campo de la adjetivación, tanto la predicación (que por sí es función adjetiva) como el sintagma que se usa para ella.
Es una cuestión estilística, como las que tantas veces nos deparan los distinto usos en el habla que, en español, llegan a ser proteicos. Ese es uno de los motivos, así como su gran estensión geográfica intercultural, de las afinadísimas posibilidades de expresión de esta lengua multiforme y variada, en fin, llena de vida.


----------



## Lurrezko

Queda claro. Gracias


----------



## XiaoRoel

Lurrezquiño, ¡en qué líos y tribulaciones me metes!
Un saludo y espero haberos servido de alguna ayuda, pero lo del inglés no es lo mío, ya que sólo controlo el inglés hiperacadémico de los clásicos bilingües de la _Loeb Classical Library_ y esto lleva a que me cueste entender la más relajada escritura inglesa de estos foros (en general, claro: de hecho hay gente que escribe de maravilla). Y ese inglés académico lo traduzco, pero no puedo crear mensajes con riqueza semántica en él.
_I apologize for it!_


----------



## Lurrezko

_Amic_ Xiao, te he sacado a pasear, como a los santos milagreros, para que disiparas las tinieblas en las que estábamos sumidos en lo tocante al español... Del inglés ya se ocupará el amigo Donbill y sus doctos colegas, y nos tendrá informados.


----------



## donbill

Lurrezko said:


> _Amic_ Xiao, te he sacado a pasear, como a los santos milagreros, para que disiparas las tinieblas en las que estábamos sumidos en lo tocante al español... Del inglés ya se ocupará el amigo Donbill y sus doctos colegas, y nos tendrá informados.



Se ha puesto bastante complicado, ¿no?

Considera la oración siguiente:

_*He is not so intelligent as to be able to write such a book.*_ No la diría yo, pero creo que es correcta. Inib, ¿qué te parece?


----------



## XiaoRoel

> _*He is not so intelligent as to be able to write such a book.*_ No la diría yo, pero creo que es correcta. Inib, ¿qué te parece?​


Sería interesante saber en que registro.
http://forum.wordreference.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=11167149&noquote=1​http://forum.wordreference.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=11167149&noquote=1


----------



## inib

donbill said:


> Se ha puesto bastante complicado, ¿no?
> 
> Considera la oración siguiente:
> 
> _*He is not so intelligent as to be able to write such a book.*_ No la diría yo, pero creo que es correcta. Inib, ¿qué te parece?


Ni sé ya, Donbill, lo que me parece. _I'm out of my depth_. Por pura lógica, me parece bien, y el _so...as _sigue todas las normas. Pero a mí me saldría "He's not intelligent enough to write...", y me saltaría el "to be able". Te he contestado porque me lo has pedido, y he seguido (y seguiré) el hilo con mucho interés, pero creo que ya no puedo aportar nada.
Muchas gracias por volver a incluirme. Me siento halagada.


----------



## SevenDays

Hola

*He is not intelligent enough to write such a book*

Es un uso típico del infinitivo: modificador directo del adjetivo, en este caso “intelligent” y su complemento “enough”. Agregar “so as to” o “to be able” es cuestión de estilo, a juicio personal, para matizar el significado de “intelligent enough” y darle, quizás, un valor más expresivo o restrictivo. Pero con estos _*idioms *_se corre el riesgo de verbosidad; no son necesarios porque el infinitivo ya modifica a "intelligent enough" y también indica la finalidad, la consecuencia, de la proposición principal. Pero, sintácticamente, “to be able” cambia un poco las cosas, porque en _he’s not intelligent enough to be able to write such a book_, el infinitivo ahora modifica directamente al adjetivo “able” e indirectamente a “intelligent enough.”

Creo que el “como” es opcional en las subordinadas consecutivas [_suficiente_….(_como_) _para_], pero sería indispensable en una subordinada comparativa: _no es* tan* inteligente *como para* escribir tal libro_;_ he’s not *so* intelligent *as to* write such a book_.    

Saludos


----------



## donbill

inib said:


> Ni sé ya, Donbill, lo que me parece. _I'm out of my depth_. Por pura lógica, me parece bien, y el _so...as _sigue todas las normas. Pero a mí me saldría "He's not intelligent enough to write...", y me saltaría el "to be able". Te he contestado porque me lo has pedido, y he seguido (y seguiré) el hilo con mucho interés, pero creo que ya no puedo aportar nada.
> Muchas gracias por volver a incluirme. Me siento halagada.



¿Te sientes halagada? ¡Me siento perdido! SevenDays ha escrito algo muy interesante.


----------



## donbill

SevenDays said:


> Hola
> 
> *He is not intelligent enough to write such a book*
> 
> Es un uso típico del infinitivo: modificador directo del adjetivo, en este caso “intelligent” y su complemento “enough”. Agregar “so as to” o “to be able” es cuestión de estilo, a juicio personal, para matizar el significado de “intelligent enough” y darle, quizás, un valor más expresivo o restrictivo. Pero con estos _*idioms *_se corre el riesgo de verbosidad; no son necesarios porque el infinitivo ya modifica a "intelligent enough" y también indica la finalidad, la consecuencia, de la proposición principal. Pero, sintácticamente, “to be able” cambia un poco las cosas, porque en _he’s not intelligent enough to be able to write such a book_, el infinitivo ahora modifica directamente al adjetivo “able” e indirectamente a “intelligent enough.”
> 
> Creo que el “como” es opcional en las subordinadas consecutivas [_suficiente_….(_como_) _para_], pero sería indispensable en una subordinada comparativa: _no es* tan* inteligente *como para* escribir tal libro_;_ he’s not *so* intelligent *as to* write such a book_.
> 
> Saludos




Gracias, SevenDays. Poco a poco voy aprendiendo algo de mi idioma natal.

Saludos


----------



## duvija

Me permito otra versión, más coloquialita, digamos (pero totalmente aceptable, por si alguno/a me lo quiere pelear):

No es tan inteligente como para...
No es tan fuerte como para ...


----------



## duvija

<BR>Me permito otra versión, más coloquialita, digamos (pero totalmente aceptable, por si alguno/a me lo quiere pelear):<BR><BR>No es tan inteligente como para...<BR>No es tan fuerte como para ...


----------



## donbill

XiaoRoel said:


> Sería interesante saber en que registro.



Me suena bastante formal, pero te confieso que me siento perdido entre todas las opciones que hemos propuesto.

Saludos


----------



## inib

Sí, gracias Sevendays. Tu explicación ha sido "easy enough for me to understand"! = (como) para que la entienda yo


----------

